# Well, We Finally Got It Home



## Diver Bill (Apr 30, 2007)

We just returned from our 800 mile - one way trip- from Fla. to Ohio and back to pick up our 27' Outback RSDS from HOLMAN MOTORS. wE did business with Rocky Holman. We couldn't get within $3500 of Holman's price anywhere in Fla. or Ga.







Holman was $1500 cheaper than Lakeshore.
We stayed in the unit overnight upon our arrival which gave us the opportunity to do our own PDI using information found here on the Outbacker's forum. They had the unit set up, electric on and air conditioning on when we got there. 
We appreciate all the posts with references to PDI lists and problems others have had. It really gave us a "heads up" when doing our inspection. 
We found 3 minor items which they corrected immediately. 
The folks at Holman Motors treated us great! They were friendly, helpful and the walk through inspection process was informative. The propane tanks were topped off, we had a new battery and they even provided us with a start up kit.
We are considering using National Interstate Ins. Co. to insure the unit. Does anyone out there have any experience with them?
Thanks, Bill and Joan


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

congrat, on the new camper....


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on the 27 and welcome to the family!!! We love our 27 and hope you do too. Do you mind me asking what 3 minor problems were? It can help others on there next PDI

Scott


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Great. Congrats on the new camper! I was just in your neck of the woods. We camped at Stephen Foster last weekend. How bad is the fire where you are?


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats on the 27 TT, we love ours and WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!


----------



## Diver Bill (Apr 30, 2007)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Great. Congrats on the new camper! I was just in your neck of the woods. We camped at Stephen Foster last weekend. How bad is the fire where you are?


You were there at a good time. We are on the S/W side of Lake CIty and the fire is north and east of town. We are getting LOTS of smoke and ash all over the place. Looks like a dense fog here.








We were gonna make our first outing to the Flagler area next week but will postpone awhile until we find out how far the fire comes and some of the smoke goes away.

Bill and Joan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

welcome to the 27RSDS club! I am currently sitting in mine in a rv park in Bothell,Wa after 2 long days of being on the go, I am unwinding







and regardless of what Wolfwood says, I was not peeping in another Outbacker's windows!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Diver Bill said:


> #3. We were concerned about the no caulk between the tub surround and tub. They told us that the tub lip actually goes up behind the tub surround about 1 1/2". We will caulk it ourselves just t keep any mold/mildew from building in the tigher areas at base of shower surround.
> Bill and Joan


 STOP! Don't caulk it. It's made that way to allow an escape for any water or moisture that may (WILL) get behind the walls.

Congrats on the new tt. The 27 is the first Outback I walked into and the one I fell in love with - but, I needed the bunks. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> #3. We were concerned about the no caulk between the tub surround and tub. They told us that the tub lip actually goes up behind the tub surround about 1 1/2". We will caulk it ourselves just t keep any mold/mildew from building in the tigher areas at base of shower surround.
> Bill and Joan


 STOP! Don't caulk it. It's made that way to allow an escape for any water or moisture that may (WILL) get behind the walls.

Congrats on the new tt. The 27 is the first Outback I walked into and the one I fell in love with - but, I needed the bunks. Enjoy.

Scott
[/quote]

X2

Do not caulk that joint or you will have problems. Plenty of people have caulked it and will report that there is no problem but then they have not pulled the surround off after a season to see the issues. Leave it open. I would be more concerned if they did caulk it!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats on your new tt.
Our dealership provided us with the starter packet as well.








We have National Interstate Insurance. The dealer recommended them to us, so far we have not had to use them ........Thank God!

Tami


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the Outback and finding Outbackers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Diver Bill









Glad you made it home safely! Good to hear that Holman treated you right









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------

